# الزواج المسيحي والمرأة الواحدة



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

*الزواج المسيحي والمرأة الواحدة*


الزواج بامرأة واحدة مدى الحياة هو الطريق السليم لاستقرار الدافع الجنسي عند الإنسان وتحويله إلى طاقة خلاقة تسمو بحياة الإنسان الفكرية والأدبية. أما أنواع العلاقات الجنسية الأخرى بين الرجل والمرأة فهي قوة هدامة للجانب الأدبي والروحي السامي عند الإنسان. قد يظن البعض أن التجاء الفرد إلى علاقات جنسية قبل الزواج وخارج الزواج قد يكون وسيلة لتخفيف التوتر عند الإنسان، ليتفرغ بعد ذلك إلى حياته العادية. لكن الواقع غير ذلك لأنّ الدوافع الجنسية إذا أشبعت بدون ضوابط وفي غير إطار الزواج، تصبح طاقة جامحة تستحوذ على فكر الإنسان وتمتص جزءاً كبيراً من طاقاته ووقته وتسخر كل قوى الذات لخدمتها؛ وتكون النتيجة أنها تعوق نمو الاهتمامات الفكرية والروحية عند الإنسان. أما في إطار الحب والإخلاص بين الزوجين، فإن العلاقات الجنسية تصير تعبيراً رمزياً عن الحب، وتكون واحدة من عدة اهتمامات أخرى مرتبطة بحياة الشخصين معاً وعلاقتهما بالمجتمع.
إن طبيعة الطاقة الجنسية إذا مورست بمعزل عن ارتباطها بشخصية شريك دائم، لا تستريح أو تهدأ، لكنها تتصاعد حتى تستحوذ الرغبة الجنسية على كل اهتمامات الإنسان وتحتكرها لذاتها وتضحي في سبيلها بكل شيء آخر - والزواج المسيحي يلائم الرغبة الجنسية في حياة الإنسان ويضعها في مكانها الطبيعي ويعطيها أهميتها لكنه يروضها وينظمها في داخل إطار الوجود الإنساني الشامل.
ولقد أشرنا سابقاً إلى جماعة الزاهدين القائلين بأن الدافع الجنسي أمر حيواني جسدي، وهؤلاء يتقبلون الزواج على أنه علاج للشر أو لمنع شراً أسوأ منه - الجنس في ذاته ليس شراً لكن الإنسان الشرير يسيء استعماله بسبب أنانيته. لأنه ما لم يتغلب الإنسان على أنانيته واهتمامه الزائد بذاته، فإنه لن يستطيع أن يحب المرأة كشخص لذاتها، ويظل يعتبرها أداة رخيصة لإرضاء دوافعه الجنسية - والزواج بامرأة واحدة وإن كان لا يضمن التغلب على الأنانية، لكنه على الأقل يهيء المناخ المناسب للتغلب عليها، وذلك لأنه يتيح للرجل والمرأة بعشرتهما معاً أن يتعاملا باعتبارهما بشراً لا أشياء وأن يشارك أحدهما الآخر في اهتماماته، وأن يتحملا مسؤولية بعضهما البعض، وكلما تقدما في هذا المجال فإنهما سوف يتدربان على تخطي محبة الذات.
وإذا سمح الله وبارك علاقة الزواج بإنجاب أطفال، فإن تنمية مشاعر الأبوة والأمومة، والمشاركة في المسؤوليات الجديدة المتعلقة بالأطفال، تساعد على تنمية الزوجين أخلاقياً لأن دوافع جديدة تظهر في حياة الأسرة وأهداف جديدة تبرز أمامها - وهنا ينبغي أن نشير إلى خطر محاولة الهروب من المسؤوليات والالتزامات تجاه الأطفال، بامتناع الزوجين الاختياري عن الإنجاب. فإن هذا الإتجاه يزيد من أنانية الزوجين إذ أن حبهما يتحول إلى حب أناني غير مثمر، والحب إذا توقف عن العطاء المستمر فإنه يتعرض للخطر. إن وجود أطفال في الأسرة يوسع اهتمامات العائلة، ويدرب الزوجين على التضحية في سبيل الأطفال، ويزيد من شعور الزوجين بارتباطهما معاً في مسؤولية التربية، مقوياً شعورهما بالمسؤولية الاجتماعية. وكل هذه أمور ضرورية لتنمية شخصية الإنسان أخلاقياً.
لذا فالزواج المسيحي بامرأة واحدة مدى الحياة هو الشكل الملائم بين أشكال العلاقات بين الجنسين لتحقيق القيمة الحقيقية للمرأة: لقد كان العالم القديم يعتبر المرأة وسيلة لتحقيق غاية الرجل ومتعته؛ وكانت معاملة المرأة على هذا الأساس لا تسمح لها بحرية تقرير مصيرها. كان الرجل هو السيد وله الحق أن يستمتع بالعلاقة الجنسية مع عدد من النساء حسب أهوائه ولإشباع لذته سواء في وقت واحد، أو أوقات متتالية.​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

لكن مثالية الزواج المسيحي تعطي للمرأة كرامتها وتحقق المساواة بين الجنسين. نحن لا ندعي أبداً أن نظام الزواج وحده يستطيع أن يغير اتجاه الإنسان وفكره. كثيرون يعيشون في ظل شكل الزواج المسيحي، إنما بقيم ومبادئ لا تقرها المسيحية. نحن لا ننكر أن هنالك من يعامل زوجته الواحدة كأنها شيء وليس كشخص؛ ومن يتخذ خليلة بالإضافة إلى زوجته. وهناك أزواج لا يزالون يمارسون السيادة الطاغية في البيت. ذلك لأنه ليس من الضروري أن يكون الزواج بامرأة واحدة دليلاً على أنه زواج مسيحي.غير إنّ القيم المسيحية في الزواج تنير الطريق وتضع الإطار الملائم للحياة الصحيحة، وتتيح الفرصة للإنسان إذا تمسك بمبادئ المحبة والإخلاص والمساواة، أن يحقق السعادة الحقة التي يريدها الله للإنسان في الزواج المسيحي.
لذا فإن الزواج المسيحي هو أفضل من كل مفاهيم الزواج الأخرى في توطيد استقرار الأسرة ورعاية الأطفال. فالعلاقة الواضحة بين المعاشرة الجنسية وإنجاب الأطفال دعت الكثيرين أن يعتبروا الإنجاب أهم أهداف الزواج إن لم يكن الهدف الوحيد.
إن مرحلة الطفولة في حياة الإنسان هي الأطول زمناً، من طفولة سائر الكائنات الأخرى وبالتالي بحاجة أكثر إلى رعاية الوالدين، لذلك كان إخلاص الزوجين بعضهما لبعض، وارتباطهما معاً مدى الحياة، أمراً ضرورياً لسعادة أطفالهما واستقرار العائلة. فالطفل من وقت ولادته إلى وقت نضوجه يحتاج إلى عواطف الوالدين أكثر من أي شيء آخر، وطبيعي أنه لن يجد مثل هذه العواطف بالصورة المطلوبة إذا كان أحد الوالدين منفصلاً عن الآخر، أو متورطاً في علاقة جنسية خارج الزواج - كما أن الأطفال يحتاجون إلى الشعور بالأمان، وهذه الحاجة تعتمد على استمرار المحبة والتعاطف والتشجيع من كل من الوالدين - ولقد أثبتت الإحصائيات التي أجرتها هيئات علمية موثوق بها أن مشكلات التشرد والانحراف عند الأحداث والشباب ترجع في المقام الأول إلى سوء العلاقات بين الأبوين أو انفصال أحدهما عن الآخر، وما يترتب على ذلك من خلافات في الأسرة بين الأبناء ووالديهم، أو بين الأخوة غير الأشقاء بعضهم مع بعض. وليست حاجة الأبناء إلى والديهم قاصرة على مرحلة الطفولة والصبا فحسب، بل أنه بعد أن يكبر الأبناء والبنات ويستقلون عن والديهم، فإنهم يحتاجون إلى دفء محبة الوالدين والشعور بالانتماء إلى أسرة متحدة.
حياة الزوجين معاً لفترة طويلة من الزمن، مقرونة بالرقة والرفقة والمشاركة في مباهج الحياة وأحزانها لذات الهدف، سوف تعمل على تآلف روحيهما بصورة أعمق، حتى تصير العلاقة بينهما روحية أكثر منها جسدية. ومن غير المتوقع أن ينفصلا عن بعضهما البعض بعد هذه المدة الطويلة من المعاشرة، ولو حدث انفصال في هذه المرحلة، فإنه يكون مفجعاً أكثر مما لو حدث في سنوات الزواج الأولى. إن الشعور بالفراغ والوحدة في السن المتأخرة من أشق الأشياء على النفس؛ ولو أن طرفاً منهما وجد نفسه مدفوعاً إلى زواج آخر ليملأ فراغ وحدته وحياته، ففي الغالب ستكون سعادته ناقصة ولا يمكن مقارنتها بسعادته فيما لو عاش مع شريك عمره في هذه السن المتأخرة، كما أنه لن يجد ذكريات جميلة غالية يعيشها في حياته الزوجية الجديدة. وحتى علاقة الأب أو الأم بالأولاد لن تكون حارة ودودة عندما يزور الأولاد والأحفاد بيت الأسرة الكبيرة طلباً لحنان ودفء الآباء والأجداد. ​
لكن مثالية الزواج المسيحي تعطي للمرأة كرامتها وتحقق المساواة بين الجنسين. نحن لا ندعي أبداً أن نظام الزواج وحده يستطيع أن يغير اتجاه الإنسان وفكره. كثيرون يعيشون في ظل شكل الزواج المسيحي، إنما بقيم ومبادئ لا تقرها المسيحية. نحن لا ننكر أن هنالك من يعامل زوجته الواحدة كأنها شيء وليس كشخص؛ ومن يتخذ خليلة بالإضافة إلى زوجته. وهناك أزواج لا يزالون يمارسون السيادة الطاغية في البيت. ذلك لأنه ليس من الضروري أن يكون الزواج بامرأة واحدة دليلاً على أنه زواج مسيحي.غير إنّ القيم المسيحية في الزواج تنير الطريق وتضع الإطار الملائم للحياة الصحيحة، وتتيح الفرصة للإنسان إذا تمسك بمبادئ المحبة والإخلاص والمساواة، أن يحقق السعادة الحقة التي يريدها الله للإنسان في الزواج المسيحي.
لذا فإن الزواج المسيحي هو أفضل من كل مفاهيم الزواج الأخرى في توطيد استقرار الأسرة ورعاية الأطفال. فالعلاقة الواضحة بين المعاشرة الجنسية وإنجاب الأطفال دعت الكثيرين أن يعتبروا الإنجاب أهم أهداف الزواج إن لم يكن الهدف الوحيد.
إن مرحلة الطفولة في حياة الإنسان هي الأطول زمناً، من طفولة سائر الكائنات الأخرى وبالتالي بحاجة أكثر إلى رعاية الوالدين، لذلك كان إخلاص الزوجين بعضهما لبعض، وارتباطهما معاً مدى الحياة، أمراً ضرورياً لسعادة أطفالهما واستقرار العائلة. فالطفل من وقت ولادته إلى وقت نضوجه يحتاج إلى عواطف الوالدين أكثر من أي شيء آخر، وطبيعي أنه لن يجد مثل هذه العواطف بالصورة المطلوبة إذا كان أحد الوالدين منفصلاً عن الآخر، أو متورطاً في علاقة جنسية خارج الزواج - كما أن الأطفال يحتاجون إلى الشعور بالأمان، وهذه الحاجة تعتمد على استمرار المحبة والتعاطف والتشجيع من كل من الوالدين - ولقد أثبتت الإحصائيات التي أجرتها هيئات علمية موثوق بها أن مشكلات التشرد والانحراف عند الأحداث والشباب ترجع في المقام الأول إلى سوء العلاقات بين الأبوين أو انفصال أحدهما عن الآخر، وما يترتب على ذلك من خلافات في الأسرة بين الأبناء ووالديهم، أو بين الأخوة غير الأشقاء بعضهم مع بعض. وليست حاجة الأبناء إلى والديهم قاصرة على مرحلة الطفولة والصبا فحسب، بل أنه بعد أن يكبر الأبناء والبنات ويستقلون عن والديهم، فإنهم يحتاجون إلى دفء محبة الوالدين والشعور بالانتماء إلى أسرة متحدة.
حياة الزوجين معاً لفترة طويلة من الزمن، مقرونة بالرقة والرفقة والمشاركة في مباهج الحياة وأحزانها لذات الهدف، سوف تعمل على تآلف روحيهما بصورة أعمق، حتى تصير العلاقة بينهما روحية أكثر منها جسدية. ومن غير المتوقع أن ينفصلا عن بعضهما البعض بعد هذه المدة الطويلة من المعاشرة، ولو حدث انفصال في هذه المرحلة، فإنه يكون مفجعاً أكثر مما لو حدث في سنوات الزواج الأولى. إن الشعور بالفراغ والوحدة في السن المتأخرة من أشق الأشياء على النفس؛ ولو أن طرفاً منهما وجد نفسه مدفوعاً إلى زواج آخر ليملأ فراغ وحدته وحياته، ففي الغالب ستكون سعادته ناقصة ولا يمكن مقارنتها بسعادته فيما لو عاش مع شريك عمره في هذه السن المتأخرة، كما أنه لن يجد ذكريات جميلة غالية يعيشها في حياته الزوجية الجديدة. وحتى علاقة الأب أو الأم بالأولاد لن تكون حارة ودودة عندما يزور الأولاد والأحفاد بيت الأسرة الكبيرة طلباً لحنان ودفء الآباء والأجداد.​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

وهكذا يتضح لنا أن العلاقة الزوجية في نظام الزواج المسيحي هي العلاقة المثلى بين الرجل والمرأة؛ وبينهما وبين الأولاد، لأن هذه العلاقة هي التي أعلنها الكتاب المقدس باعتبارها مشيئة الله الأصلية في خلق الرجل والمرأة؛ وهي العلاقة التي تتطلبها ضرورة الوجدان الإنساني أيضاً.​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا 

موضوع مهم ورائع ومتكامل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا" اخي النهيسي وميرسي للصورة


----------

